# New Collector - Pontil Marked Bottle - Type/Age



## John M (Apr 13, 2018)

I would appreciate help in identifying three bottle in my collection (two others to follow in a day or two).  Many years ago, I began collecting antique bottles but lost interest until recently.   I collected at the time what I considered to be interesting examples, with little other knowledge.

Bottle 1:
*Height:*     4”
*Width:*     3.5”
*Base:*       Pontil Mark
*Glass:      *Clear
*Surfaces:*  Raised Quilt pattern around  
*Neck:*   Slightly crooked neck and lip?

I am looking to learn about the general type or purpose of this bottle and when it might have been issued.  The neck and lip are interesting and am not sure why both are crooked.  Any information would be appreciated - Thank you!!


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Apr 13, 2018)

-

Hi John,

That distinctive ring below the base of the neck around the should may be the result of the bottle having been blown using the 'German Half Post Method'.
The link below gives a brief explanation.

http://www.bottlebooks.com/germanhalfpost/german_half_post_method.htm

​


----------



## John M (Apr 13, 2018)

Thank you - much appreciated !!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2018)

If American made I'd have to guess maybe late 1860's but I'm far from a expert. Nice Bottle. LEON.


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 16, 2018)

Not a flask expert but the color and form speak continental origin to me, maybe German.  

I'd reach out to someone like Jeff Noordsy who you can find on line.   This is more up his alley.

Jim G


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi again John,

There is a similar example to your flask in the current Glass Works absentee auction that has just opened for viewing.
It is lot 80 and although the lip is slightly different it would appear to be the same form as yours.
-
It is described as follows:

_*Spirits Flask, * probably German, ca 1790 - 1820, clear glass with raised diamond pattern, 5 1/2”h, pontil scarred base, outward rolled lip, blown in the German half-post method._

Link to the online catalogue:


https://absenteeauctions.com/glassworks_1/cgi-bin/catalog.cgi


​


----------

